# My heart is breaking



## DharmasMom

This isn't about my GSD but instead about my 8 year old dutch dwarf bunny. He was the first pet I owned on my own. I noticed today a HUGE lump under his chin with a small scab on it. I immediately took him to the vet and she thinks it is either a very large abcess or a mass. Either way, the options are not good. She is willing to try and drain it but says that there is a 95% chance that lancing it won't fix the problem and that it will return if it is an abcess.

I made the decision to have him euthanized although I am going to probably do it next week on my day off. He is still eating and drinking and fairly active. Although he is not grooming himself and keeping himself as clean as usual. My heart is breaking. While I honestly knew this was going to be a real possibility I found I am really not ready. I decided to wait since he was still able to take in food and water and make this last week count. He will get lots of his favorite treats and plenty of loving. 

I was crying so bad at the vets just talking about it. I really don't know how I will handle the actual goodbyes. I have already told them I plan to be with him, I could never just hand him off to strangers and have him be scared those last minutes. 

This is soooo painful. I always knew it would be but had no idea how bad it actually is.


----------



## Pattycakes

I'm so sorry about your bunny.  Its very hard to say goodbye to one of our beloved pets. Hugs to you!


----------



## DharmasMom

Thank you. I just bought his Christmas stocking last night. It is hanging from my mantel beside Dharma's and my cat's. It is going to kill me to not be able to fill it for him.


----------



## irongrl

I'm so sorry, I know it's hard.

:hugs:


----------



## liv

I am so sorry about your bunny. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly's Buddy

So Sorry to hear about your bunny. I used to have bunnies myself and enjoyed many hours of bunny burn-outs and kick-outs. Their antics kept us in stitches and provided much warmth in our hearts.


----------



## DharmasMom

Thanks everyone. And Kelly's Buddy, I know what you mean. He can be quite entertaining. He has never been very friendly since my ex-husband used to torment him bu rubbing his nose and belly (both of which he hates) when he was younger. My favorite thing though as always been to watch him groom his ears. I have always loved watching him lick his paw and then pull that long ear down to clean it.


----------



## Baersmama

So sorry to hear about your bunny. It is hard to let go, even when it is the right thing to do. My thoughts are with you, and your little friend. My brother had a bunny when we were growing up. They can be wonderful pets.


----------



## Deuce

I'm very sorry. Keep your head up.


----------



## Veronica1

I sympathize with you too. We have eight indoor (caged of course) rabbits and each has his own personality and bond with us. It's amazing how quickly issues develop with the smaller species (we have chinchillas too) - those high metabolisms just spread things so quickly that usually when you find a problem it's too late to treat. 

I hope you're able to enjoy your week with bunny!

We have a dwarf polish rabbit who has a big ole' fatty tumor under her arm. Are you sure the growth isn't "just" a fatty tumor? Jellybean has had her tumor for a while - when I first discovered it, I thought for sure she was on the way out, but it really doesn't seem to bother her one bit.


----------



## DharmasMom

Thanks again everyone. I am doing a bit better now. But still get teary eyed when I look at him or talk about it. All my friends are being wonderful. And next week one of my best friends has already volunteered to go with me.


The abcess is hard and already has erupted through the skin under his chin. Plus he has become less active although he still gets around just seems to be laying around more. Plus the vet saw pus in his mouth.


----------



## ShenzisMom

*hugs* Sorry about your buddy...give him lots of carrots and maybe an extra treat he normally doesnt get beforehand


----------



## Locknload

I'm so sorry to hear about your bunny.


----------



## vat

Hugs to you, so sorry to hear about bun bun.


----------



## JazzNScout

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## momto3k9s

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's a very sad situation. These decisions are the hardest we ever have to make. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## DharmasMom

Thanks again to everyone. I admit this evening has been very tough. I almost wish I had done it today because I am now dreading next week. But I know giving him a last, really good week is the right thing to do. I just hope he doesn't get sicker and start to suffer. Although now that I am really paying attention he really has slowed down a lot but he doesn't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## Lesley1905

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. This is the hardest part about owning a pet, especially when they are family members like all of us on this board. I'm sure you have given him a wonderful life and he loves you because of that! Thinkning of you and your sweet bunny!


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :hugs: thinking of you and your little friend.


----------



## KZoppa

sending hugs for you. its never easy to lose those you love and have taken such good care of. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## VegasResident

**hugs** All our creatures and companions are part of us and when they leave this earth, that part leaves with them. they are here to make us better humans, more compassionate humans which is why I think they are not here as long as us. We need more work.

So when you lose a companion whether bunny, cat, dog....the passing takes a chunk with them


----------



## DharmasMom

Thank you again for all of the kind words. Last night I gave Oreo the 2 popcorn sticks I had planned to put in his stocking. He has already eaten 1/2 of one. Tonight I bought him some bananas and am waiting to see if he will eat them. I need to take him out of his bunny condo and check the abcess. He seems to be holding his own but his appetite has definitely decreased. I filled his food cup the night before last and it is still 3/4 full. 

I am just trying to make his last few days as nice as possible.


----------



## Lesley1905

Your doing the best you can! Hugs to you and the bunny!


----------



## bianca

Just stopping back in to give you a big :hugs:


----------



## bianca

How is your bunny doing? :hugs:


----------



## DharmasMom

I decided to send him to the Bridge today. He stopped eating in Wed and would not even take treats like bananas and his popcorn stick. He was also sleeping a lot. Over all I could not have asked for a better experience. The vet, vet tech and receptionist were wonderful. The use a mask to anesthetize him and have him fully asleep before administering the fatal shot. I was allowed to stay with him until he was asleep although I did not stay for that final shot. I have chosen to have him cremated and will receive his ashes in about 19 days. The are also going to make a clay paw print to remember him by. They were so wonderful they were willing to bill me instead of making me pay today but I went ahead and paid anyway. 

I really wish they were not so far away I would take Dharma and my cat to them in a heart beat.


----------



## DharmasMom

Thank you to everyone for your support. It meant a lot to me during this difficult time.


----------



## Zoeys mom

So sorry today was the day, but it sounds like it went as well as could be expected


----------



## liv

So sorry that you had to say goodbye today.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

DharmasMom,

I am so sorry for your loss. We also have a bunny named Oreo who lives in a bunny condo. He is a lop. On Tuesday, we adopted a Rex bunny from the Humane Society. Rabbits really are a lot of fun.

If you have any doubts about your decision, I just want to assure you that you did the right thing. Our little critters go down hill so quickly. I think it can be cruel to treat them too aggressively. One of our guinea pigs had an intestinal blockage. We took him to the emergency vet where he was given oxygen, IV fluids, and x-rays. He died at the emergency vet. I always regretted that he died alone, away from his friends and family. If he was going to die anyway, I wish I had kept him at home.

A few weeks ago, my female guinea pig wasn't looking good. Her respiration was labored and I knew she wouldn't last long. I did not take her to the vet. I wrapped her in a baby blanket and held her until she passed. It was only a few hours. I felt much better about my decision.

Your rabbit lived a good long life. I hope you find peace in knowing that you gave him the best quality life possible.
Hugs!
Jan


----------



## DharmasMom

Thanks guys. As hard as it was I am glad I was there with him at the end. He didn't die with strangers but feeling my love as I stroke him as he dozed off. Tomorrow I will clean out his cage and break it down. I think that is going to be as painful as the actual deed. 

@ stevenzachsmom, I know I did the right thing by not letting him get sicker and suffer. It just all happened so quick. And you are right, rabbits are indeed neat pets who bring a lot of joy while they are here. Hug your bunnies tonight for me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I will Sweetie! 

You absolutely did the right thing. What a peaceful rest you gave him. Are you sure you want to break the cage down? Maybe wait a little while? So many bunnies in need of good homes. (Especially after the holidays.) I know - each in our own time.

I will be thinking of you.
Jan


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :hugs: Rest in Peace now little one


----------



## London's Mom

All of our furry children bring us so much love. It is never easy to say good-bye to any of them. My thoughts are with you and your bunny.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I am very sorry to hear this. Hugs to you on this tough decision.


----------



## myshepherd

Edited for solicitation-
Jean
Admin


----------



## RebelGSD

I would shop around for the surgery. We had a vet in TN do this surgery for under $1000. The surgery was very successful and the dog was like new after the surgery.


----------



## Anja1Blue

DharmasMom said:


> Thanks guys. As hard as it was I am glad I was there with him at the end. He didn't die with strangers but feeling my love as I stroke him as he dozed off. Tomorrow I will clean out his cage and break it down. I think that is going to be as painful as the actual deed.
> 
> @ stevenzachsmom, I know I did the right thing by not letting him get sicker and suffer. It just all happened so quick. And you are right, rabbits are indeed neat pets who bring a lot of joy while they are here. Hug your bunnies tonight for me.


Having to make the decision to end a beloved family member's life is always very hard - but your little guy needed you to give that final gift. Thank you for the love you showed him, right up to the end. Animals ask for so little, but give so much in return......... RIP little one. And a :hug: for you....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## largemouthhog

Please accept my condolences .....I have not even received my German Shepherd yet and stumped upon this thread and I AM SITTING HERE CRYING as a 24 year old male!!! I hope you were able to enjoy your week with bunny....


----------



## sady's_mom

*I do know your loss!*

I am so very sorry about your loss. I to had to say good bye to one of my best friends this summer. She was my first GSD well my first dog ever.It was the most horrible feeling I have ever had . But I know she thanked me at the end as I know your guy thanked you. I still get choked up and cry about it. I just wonder if that ever gets easier. I hope you are doing better !!!!!!!!


----------



## DharmasMom

Thank you. Yes, I am. And I am sorry about your loss as well. 

I had him cremated and have his ashes in a nice little urn on my mantle next to my the clay paw prints the vets office made for me. The vets office also sent me a really nice card that they all signed. I thought that was really sweet since we had never seen them before. The girl at Dharma's vet recommended them to me since that is where she takes her reptiles. 

It was really hard at first. Especially seeing the empty spot where his cage had been every single day since I had moved into my house. But I quickly moved my Christmas tree to that spot and then a week later I got my foster gsd, Tessa. She has kept me busy and it has felt good knowing I saved a life. A life for a life, if that makes sense. 

I did what was best for Oreo, no matter how painful it was for me and I stayed with him until the very end. He didn't die alone with a stranger and he didn't suffer. I truly believe that life is about quality not quantity, although he did have an extraordinary long life for a bunny. But once quality is gone then it is time to let your loved one go. I believe this for people as well. There are worse things than death. And I loved him enough to suffer pain so he didn't have to. Yes, it sucked, big time. But he is in a far better place. And I always have his memories.


----------



## Dejavu

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Dharmasmom. 

No matter how small he might have been, he touched your heart and you fought for him. You made the hardest decision ever, knowing it was the best for your little friend. You must have loved him so much to do that.

Many many hugs for you. :hugs:


----------



## PupperLove

Im so sorry about your bunny  I always wanted a pet bunny as a little girl because they are just SO CUTE. Im sure it is really hard without your bunny buddy, I hope your days get easier soon


----------



## sady's_mom

My girls name was "Dealin" she was the smartest dog and the most obeidient.She was never really trained in any type of obeidience but she new it when you said stay she would not move litterally for hours .When I got her she was emasiated (not a good speller) ribs hips and such showing.I came to find out she was hung in the ladies garage and beaten and when she would not be mean she bred her then starved her.It was so sad and I never having a dog much less a GSD did not know what I was getting into. I think if I never make another good desition I am glad I made that one.All we did at first was feed her and take her to the vet surprisingly enough she did not have any parasites.She put weight on so quick just getting fed and watered.Then she turned out to be the most beautiful GSD ever.(proud Momma)I don t mean to take space I just had to share.TY for the time and I hope things continue to get better.
I am now concentrating on my other 2 Jake who took it really hard when she died and sady who is so spoiled she just wants attention on her.I am hopeing I got her pic on so you could all see Her !


----------

